# Indoor 3D on Screen.



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have shot the Techno Hunts before but it has been a very long time, I f I can remember they have both situations still and walking. It is really a good time, there is also another system that is called the Dart system. Can not really give you to much info on that one though.


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

I've shot that video stuff before. Great opportunity to practice drive by shooting. I can't think of a better way to screw up your archery game.


----------



## SDSURESHOT (Dec 5, 2005)

*dart system*

I shot it for league several yrs ago. I developed terrible target panic and began punching the trigger. If you are a competitive shooter I would not recommend it, unless you use a recurve. It took me a yr and a back tension release to get over those few weeks of league. Also, some require you to shoot less than 280 fps.:mg:


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

It's just like shooting game while hunting where you have a limited window of opportunity and have to take a good shot when presented. Only thing is if you wait too long it gets to the end of the scenario and you lose the shot shot you feel pressured to shoot every time. Executing the actual shot shouldn't be any different then any other time though IMO. I do it a couple times a year with hunting buddies and we enjoy it.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Use a large peep aperture, and a Rheostat light on tyour pin/pins.
The Dart has scoring on the targets very similar to where they are on IBO targets,but the Technohunt has them farther down and forward, in more realistic positions.
"Dart Leagues" are fun, and you get to shoot all the different Discs.
Here's a valuable hint. Don't shoot a animal with a foot or paw in the water. That's a "0", because they are "Seeking Refuge" or something. There, I just savd you a score. Try it on the bear who does it if you don't believe me.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

SDSURESHOT said:


> I shot it for league several yrs ago. I developed terrible target panic and began punching the trigger. If you are a competitive shooter I would not recommend it, unless you use a recurve. It took me a yr and a back tension release to get over those few weeks of league. Also, some require you to shoot less than 280 fps.:mg:


+1 the animals only stop for a second so I gets you in the frame of mind to snatch your release bad.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Dart System*

I use my new 100lb. crossbow and I like to shoot the screen. Me and my friend shoot it every Saturday and it does'nt affect my 3D shooting. I all ways punch the trigger even in 3D and I never had target panic.


----------



## vision archery (Dec 22, 2008)

I have shot the dart ststem and enjoyed it. Sometimes the animal stops sometimes it doesn't.


----------

